# New truck



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

new truck


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice, is that a Promaster, if it is could you give updates how it is working out for you once you start working out of it


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes it is and I will keep updated


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Great looking truck!

What was the total cost as it sits rigged up and ready?


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

I got it for 30 with bins rack and composite floor I had to drive 2 hours to get but no one local came close in price


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sounds like you bought it as right as possible for what I have heard around here.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Waiting for the ford transit to test drive.


----------



## Archie (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice truck, Ive been looking at a promaster too. Is the shelving package from Adrian Steel?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Steveking said:


> Waiting for the ford transit to test drive.


Good for you! Meanwhile, were still waiting for you to post a proper intro:thumbsup:


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Already did intro and yes that is the bin package with rail system


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

hedrickplumbing said:


> Already did intro and yes that is the bin package with rail system


He wasn't talking to you. Look who he quotes.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Wish I can find the link for proper intro!


----------

